# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Developing Multithreaded Applications >  Restricting User to Access Text File

## srishi1302

Hello all,
I am having third party exe for which i don,t have source code which is taking one text file as input. i want create one more win32 application which creates this input file. for third party exe

My question is how to prevent the user from seeing the contents of the input file. i want my newly created win32 app and third party exe only have full access to the input file. i want to prevent the user from viewing the contents of the file.

please let me know. how to go about it.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Russco

Only way I can think of to lock down the file is encryption, however this leaves the problem that the 3rd party app wont understand the encrypted file. Its possible you can use dll injection to allow the 3rd party app to decrypt the file. I'm not sure if it will work as i haven't much experience of dll injection but it might be worth looking into.

----------


## srishi1302

do u have any idea on applying security descriptors on text file. so that permission can only be given to the third party exe and my exe to access the file

----------


## Lindley

What does this have to do with multithreading?

----------


## srishi1302

ok i will post under vc++ programming....

Thanks

----------

